# How fast is fast enough for online gaming?



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

*How fast is fast enough for online gaming & streaming?*

So I was just wondering how fast is enough for most in this day and age?

My house is wired throughout w/ cat5 and cat6 as well as wifi w/ good enough speed to stream movies in HD while others are doing the same. It hasn't always this way though, I remember back in the early days of XboxLive nobody could even surf the web while my son or I were playing our favorite games online and forget about getting two Xboxes online at the same time. Now, we can have multiple consoles online while others are streaming / downloading movies, playing PC games w/o any issues, all at the same time.

Below are my wired and Wifi speeds.

Wired speed

*Spoiler* 













Wifi speed

*Spoiler*


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

hyghwayman said:


> My house is wired throughout w/ cat5 and cat6 as well as wifi w/ good enough speed to stream movies in HD while others are doing the same. It hasn't always this way though, I remember back in the early days of XboxLive nobody could even surf the web while my son or I were playing our favorite games online and forget about getting two Xboxes online at the same time. Now, we can have multiple consoles online while others stream / download movies, play PC games w/o any issues at all.
> 
> So I was just wondering how fast is enough for most in this day and age? Below are my wired and Wifi speeds.
> 
> ...


lol, that's more than enough for gaming speeds. you really don't need a lot of heardroom, as long as it's dedicated. it really has more to do with the latency rather than your speeds though


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

You're fine with those speeds. A lot of it depends on your latency (ping time). Your download and upload speeds are fine. 

What wireless router are you using? Some have a feature called QoS (Quality of Service) that you can utilize to give preference to gaming traffic over streaming or web surfing. You might see if that is an option if you do run into any problems.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Ping on my wired side is around 15ms and 25ms for my wifi.

I'm using the modem/router combo that I got from my ISP which is TWC.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Pings are excellent. I don't think you'll have any issues at all.


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

I think you should also take into account display input lag. It seems to get overlooked all too often.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

ElectronicTonic said:


> I think you should also take into account display input lag. It seems to get overlooked all too often.


Good point, ty

My CRT being fed a 1080i info from 360 = Zero lag


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

hyghwayman said:


> Good point, ty
> 
> My CRT being fed a 1080i info from 360 = Zero lag
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11747


Awesome! Well I think you have all your bases covered. Game on!


----------

